# Trimming wings for mating



## Synapze (Dec 30, 2019)

One of my H. majuscula females had a terrible molt and her wings are left badly mangled and I suspect she won't be able to mate. Even though I have several other females, I still want to attempt to breed this female.

Question : Has anyone ever trimmed the wings of a female to make mounting and penetration easier for the male.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 30, 2019)

I have. But the wings didn't seem to be a problem with others that had curly wings.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 30, 2019)

Synapze said:


> Question : Has anyone ever trimmed the wings of a female to make mounting and penetration easier for the male.


Yes. I recently had to cut back an orchid's wing, otherwise there was zero way the male could gain access.

You've gotta be quick. You'll have no more than a couple of minutes.... Don't cut into her naughty bits. LOL!

Credit for instruction: Ian A Hunter of Mantis Keepers.


I chilled her in the freezer for 90 secs. Quite the stunner, I tell ya.

I lightly swabbed down the 'site' with hydrogen peroxide.

I made my cuts using sterile SST surgical scissors.

Quick dab at the incision site with peroxide.

Let her come to.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/MantisKeepers/permalink/2456977631189702/

Has she mated? Yes. Three times now.

Has she produced? No, she hasn't produced yet. I am again re configuring her pad. Shes a sketchy one (was to begin with).


----------



## Synapze (Dec 30, 2019)

Upon closer inspection, I this she might be a goner. Her wings are very crumpled and pulled down on both sides of her abdomen. I also noticed that she has lost use of one of her raptorials... it's folded up and tucked tightly under her "armpit" (for lack of the proper term ). I'll handfeed her for a few days and see what happens. It almost looks like she would have a better chance without the tucked raptorial... removing it would probably finish her off though. I don't believe she'll be able to use the other the way it is obstructed. I'll try to keep her alive and hopefully () have a chance to mate her. Poor thing. I have a whole batch almost ready to mate... the males are patiently waiting. 

Thanks for the info. I quit Facebook a couple of years ago, but I can still read some of the posts.


----------



## Skcib (Dec 30, 2019)

Synapze said:


> Upon closer inspection, I this she might be a goner. Her wings are very crumpled and pulled down on both sides of her abdomen. I also noticed that she has lost use of one of her raptorials... it's folded up and tucked tightly under her "armpit" (for lack of the proper term ). I'll handfeed her for a few days and see what happens. It almost looks like she would have a better chance without the tucked raptorial... removing it would probably finish her off though. I don't believe she'll be able to use the other the way it is obstructed. I'll try to keep her alive and hopefully () have a chance to mate her. Poor thing. I have a whole batch almost ready to mate... the males are patiently waiting.
> 
> Thanks for the info. I quit Facebook a couple of years ago, but I can still read some of the posts.


Sorry to hear that, here’s hoping she recovers swiftly and well


----------

